# the emicons



## deer seeker 12 (Sep 24, 2007)

show :beer: your feeling   :x :evil: :beer: :beer: :withstupid: :withstupid:  :withstupid: :beer:  8)  :wink: :roll:  :-?  good luck hunting


----------

